# Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!



## Anglerboard-Team (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi Boardies,
um euch das Fest dieses Jahr noch etwas zu versüßen haben wir uns überlegt noch ein Weihnachtsgewinnspiel zu machen. 

Das ganze funktioniert so.
Wir haben in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Anglerpraxis (www.anglerpraxis.de) 3 Wörter rot markiert. 

Eure Aufgabe ist es nun, die 3 rot markierten Wörter zu finden.

Habt ihr sie gefunden, schreibt ihr einfach eine E-Mail mit der Lösung, Name und Adresse an gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de 

Einsendeschluss ist der 24. Dezember 12.00 Uhr. 

Zu gewinnen gibts natürlich auch was und zwar verlosen wir unter allen Einsendern welche die richtige Lösung gefunden haben: 8 Ködersets.

An dieser Stelle auch ein dickes Dankeschön für die gesponsorten Preise an:
Sven von www.der-norden-angelt.de
Jan von www.angeln-nord-ost.de
und
Holger von www.bigtackle.de







Um es euch noch einfacher zu machen, hier die Links zu den Artikeln der aktuellen Ausgabe:
Am Haken - ... von einer Mehrheit die keine sein will!
Bau von Posen mit Wechselspitze
Danke und Ausblick!
Darf es auch ein Caster sein?
Das unbekannte Nass
Der Fall Donald Klein
Eigenbau einer Fliegenrute
Ein Ederseebericht
Firmenvorstellung Angelreisen E. Kienitz &amp; I. Noelte
Firmenvorstellung Forellensee Nordhackstedt
Fischschupper im Test
German Fishing Tackle Show 2007
Go Langeland - Bootsangeln auf Dorsch in der Ostsee
Kleinboottreffen in Neustadt
Kalenderblatt - Dezember 
Kleiner Thun - großes Erlebnis
Lange Leitung
Leseprobe: Am Fluss
Pressemeldung Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande
Pressemeldung DAV
Pressemeldung Kystefiskers
Rezept des Monats - Forelle und Lachs beizen leicht gemacht 


und nun noch der Form wegen: 
Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen, personenbezogene Daten der Teilnehmer werden für die Dauer des Gewinnspiels gespeichert, anschließend gelöscht.


----------



## Lachsy (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Email ist raus 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Jo,schließ mich an !!!!:vik:


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## Lotte (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Jo,schließ mich an !!!!:vik:
> 
> 
> Der  STF  |rolleyes



moin-moin,

ebenfalls!!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Lotte schrieb:


> moin-moin,
> 
> ebenfalls!!!




Nachahmer......#d#d#d#d#d

Der   STF  :q:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Email ist raus




auch :m


----------



## esox_105 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Mal schauen, ob Fortuna mir hold ist |kopfkrat .


----------



## Justhon (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Ja, meine auch!:m
Vlt gewinn ich ja jetzt was! *hoff*


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Meine Mail ist auch raus.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Ihr seid ja richtig gut #6

Bis jetzt sind nur richtige Lösungen eingegangen :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Meine ging auch vorhin raus ...


----------



## Raabiat (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hat das nen Grund, weshalb da so oft dick und fett in rot das Wort "*WERBUNG*" steht??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

ich habs ma ignoriert und mit grandioser Perfektion die richtigen drei Worte extrahiert....glaub ich....

#h (werd ich jetzt wegen dieser Antwort vom Gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen?)


----------



## Reisender (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja richtig gut #6
> 
> Bis jetzt sind nur richtige Lösungen eingegangen :q


 

Danke für die Blumen Franz...|wavey: |wavey: :q


----------



## Baddy89 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

eMail ist raus 
Vielleicht gewinn ich ja auch mal..wäre ein schöner Jahresausklang.
Und für die Leute, die nicht so lange suchen wollen.

Die richtigen 3 Wörter sind natürlich *WERBUNG, WERBUNG, WERBUNG ! *


----------



## laci (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

mail unterwegs !!!.....und jetzt warten.
Na ja noch was. Schöne Weihnachten und eine gute rutsch wünsche ich für unsere Board und für alle Boardies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> eMail ist raus
> Vielleicht gewinn ich ja auch mal..wäre ein schöner Jahresausklang.
> Und für die Leute, die nicht so lange suchen wollen.
> 
> Die richtigen 3 Wörter sind natürlich *WERBUNG, WERBUNG, WERBUNG ! *



Schitt habe ich jetzt andere 3 wörter geschickt? :vik: :vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen.
Mail ist raus:m


----------



## Mefotom (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

So, wann kommt mein Gewinn::q 

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Tooommy (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Na da bin ich doch auch dabei!!!

Beste Weihnachtsgrüße an alle Bordies 

Bis dann


----------



## rotauge88 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hab auch mitgemacht.

Find ich aber nicht so gut von euch das ihr hier reinschreibt welche Wörter rot sind


----------



## Lachsy (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



rotauge88 schrieb:


> Hab auch mitgemacht.
> 
> Find ich aber nicht so gut von euch das ihr hier reinschreibt welche Wörter rot sind



Wieso, ist doch hilfe für die suchenden

die drei wörter lauten "WERBUNG WERBUNG WERBUNG"

so dann mal her mit meinem gewinn


----------



## spin-paule (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Bin auch dabei! werbung werbung werbung... das war ja einfach !


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

So, habe dann mal eben meine Mail in den Feuerkelch geworfen und warte jetzt auf das Christkind :q :m


----------



## sauer-länder (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hallo die Lösungswörter sind:

editiert von Franz_16 

Ein frohes Wiehnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch wünscht der Sauer-länder.#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

#q  #q   #q


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

@sauerländer
die Lösungswörter bitte per Mail an gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de schicken - nicht hier reinschreiben


----------



## Räuber91 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Bin dabei :vik:


----------



## struggel1 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hallo


----------



## Crazyegg (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Wünsch euch allen auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest! 

p.s. bin auch dabei


----------



## Uschi+Achim (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Mail ist raus. #6


----------



## Claudia6729 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

mal sehen - vielleicht habe ich ja Anfängerglück |supergri


----------



## Locke (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Mail ist raus.

Aber irgendwie komme ich mit dem Bild vom "der norden angelt" nicht klar! 
Da fehlt doch n Buttlöffel auf dem Bild oder täusche ich mich da?  :q

Wie oft kann ich teilnehmen? 
Vom Holger hätt´ ich auch gern was. 
:vik: 

Gruss Locke


----------



## KlausBeh (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hallo Boardies
Tolle Idee:vik:   vom Angelboard - Team
Habe auch mal eine Mail los geschickt.


Euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
                                              |supergri


M.f.G.
Klaus


----------



## Punkt (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hiho 
mache bei dem Gewinnspiel nicht mit, denn wenn ihr schon keine Großen landet, sollt ihr wenigstens etwas gewinnen höhö  wünsche euch allen ein frohes und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!!!


----------



## Bierkoenig0815 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

So, hab auch mal dran teilgenommen.
Da ich ja noch Anfängerangler bin, kann ich immer eine kleine Aufstockung meines Repertoirs gebrauchen:m


----------



## Rabi (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Tolle Idee, das mit dem Gewinnspiel! Hab auch gleich gemailt.
Wünsch Euch allen ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start in ein fischreiches Jahr 2007!
Schöne Grüße aus dem Süden,
Rainer


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Juhuuuuu!


----------



## florian1603 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hab auch gerade die Mail abgeschickt

Eurch allen noch schöne Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch


----------



## dieter47 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

...bin auch dabei !
Petri
dieter47


----------



## kkanone (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

So quasi in der letzten Mnute Zeit gefunden die Lösung auf den Weg zu bringen ...

Ich wünsche ALLEN ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!

Konrad


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

So Freunde,
Gewinnspiel ist seit 12 Uhr beendet. 

Die Gewinner wurden gezogen und werden die Gewinne zugesandt bekommen 

Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung. Es gingen hunderte von richtigen Zuschriften ein. 

Ein großer Dank an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an die Sponsoren der Preise:

www.bigtackle.de

www.angeln-nord-ost.de

www.der-norden-angelt.de 

Wünsche euch noch ein paar geruhsame Feiertage


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Wurden die Gewinner denn schon benachrichtigt ?

Wenn ja muss euch nen Fehler unterlaufen sein , ich hab nähmlich noch keine Nachricht bekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

ups... schade,hab gerade die mail verschickt....grr...hab gerade gesehn...zu spät:r :r :r


----------



## Baddy89 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hmm, werden die Gewinner benachrichtig ??

Oder kommt dann auf einmal die DHL-Ische mit ihrem engen Rock und will ne Unterschrift von mir


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



> Oder kommt dann auf einmal die DHL-Ische mit ihrem engen Rock und will ne Unterschrift von mir



Jo so in Etwas wirds sein. Die Gewinner werden vorher nicht benachrichtigt sondern von einem Päckchen überrascht


----------



## florian1603 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Gegen eine solche Überraschung hab ich nix


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

dann wart ich mal auf ein bestimmtes päckchen nach weihnachten:q :q


----------



## dieter47 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

....auch an Dich die herzlichsten Weihnachtsgrüße !
 dieter47


----------



## Reisender (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

selber gelöscht !!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

mist wieder nichts.guten rutsch.


----------



## dieter47 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

....ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf das Päckchen:vik:


----------



## rotauge88 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

wann wird eigentlich ausgelost?


----------



## Justhon (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



rotauge88 schrieb:


> wann wird eigentlich ausgelost?



Ausgelost ist schon, die Gewinner stehen schon fest, wir wissen aber noch nicht wer. Das Päckchen wird den betreffenden Leuten zugesandt!


----------



## rotauge88 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

achso, spannend spannend |muahah:


----------



## Justhon (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hat schon wer ein Päckchen bekommen?


----------



## Reisender (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Und warum werden die Namen nicht offen gelegt ????#c 

Wir wollen doch mal wieder über die Gewinner herziehen.:vik: :vik:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Reisender schrieb:


> Und warum werden die Namen nicht offen gelegt ????#c
> 
> Wir wollen doch mal wieder über die Gewinner her ziehen.:vik: :vik:




Genau :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## holle (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Gewinner werden vorher nicht benachrichtigt sondern von einem Päckchen überrascht



? darf man fragen wieso so geheim?




Reisender schrieb:


> Und warum werden die Namen nicht offen gelegt ????#c




weil sonst die ganze verwandtschaft vor der türe steht und köder haben will... |muahah:

finde es aber auch traurig, dass es so still im sande verläuft und nicht informiert wird wer was gewonnen hat... 

hat schon jemand was bekommen? 

sorry, bin neugierig!!!!!!!!!!!   :z

*
 nen guten rutsch an alle!!!*


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Ganz ruhig ist doch erst ein paar Tage 
her dat kommt bestimmt noch :q


----------



## Mini-Broesel (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Moin,Moin

Eben kam überraschend ein kleines Päckchen an....
Und siehe da es war tatsächlich ein kleines Gummifisch Köderset:vik::vik::vik::vik:.

Ich war sehr überrascht ich hatte nämlich damit nicht gerechnet...

Danke an die sponsoren und an die orgernisatoren|wavey:

und nen Guten Rutsch....|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## duck_68 (29. Dezember 2006)

......


----------



## Justhon (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Ich hab grad nochmal den Briefkasten aufgemacht, nichts drin:c (Brrr is das kalt draußen)​


----------



## Bierkoenig0815 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Tja, bei mir stand auch der Paketdienst vor der Türe.
Hui, dacht ich schon ganz leise. Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Doch nicht etwa Du!
Ich also im Laufschritt rein. Und siehe da, KEIN PAKET FÜR MICH.
Nur für die Nachbarn.
Tja, war mal wieder nix. Irgendwann wird es dann mal was.
Denn, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.

Bis denne


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Bierkoenig0815 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.



auch von mir ! :m


----------



## Mefotom (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hallo,

auch bei mir hat der Postmann nicht 3mal geklingelt.

Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern!


Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Mal schauen ob die anderen Gewinner sich melden, wann die Lieferung angekommen ist. 

Sven


----------



## Claudia6729 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Etwas spät, aber immer noch...

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Dankeschön an "angeln-nord-ost". Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir ein nettes Päckchen mit allerlei bunten Gummifischen gebracht, die besonders meine 8 Monate alte Tochter fasziniert haben (war so schön bunt und wabbelig )

Allen anderen wünsche ich ein FROHES NEUES Jahr und viel PETRI HEIL!

LG
Claudia


----------



## dieter47 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

...und nun ist schon der 2. Januar und vom Weihnachtspäckchen keine Spur !!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Wenn schon nicht die Gewinner veröffentlicht werden, dann könntet ihr doch wenigstens mal die richtige Lösung reinstellen, damit wir wissen, ob wir nur doof waren oder wirklich Lospech hatten...:m


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Lösung war: 
Pose, Hecht, Forelle


----------



## Steffen90 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Lösung war:
> Pose, Hecht, Forelle


gut also hatte ich wieder mal lospech:c :c


----------



## Justhon (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Dann muss jetzt nur das Päckchen ankommen, ich glaub ich seh schon den Postboten am oberen Ende der Straße#t#t:g:g:q


----------



## Lachsy (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

bei mir war GLS aber mit anderen sachen, die ich zum wobblerbau bestellt hatte
  :vik: :vik: 

und ich dachte die lösung wäre
WERBUNG WERBUNG WERBUNG :q :q :q


----------



## Justhon (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hat keiner sonst was bekommen?


----------



## Nordangler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Frage ich mich auch!!!

Sven


----------



## Reisender (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch!!!
> 
> Sven


 

Ich habe nichts bekommen !!!#c #c #c


----------



## Justhon (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Ich hab mal geguckt, die 3 GuFi Sets scheinen weg zu sein, wie hier berichtet wurde. Fehlen noch die 2 Sets vom Sven und die Überraschungen!


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Lösung war:
> Pose, Hecht, Forelle



mmh, ich hatte dann wohl Hose, Fecht und Porelle #c


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hab irgendwie auch noch nix   =(


----------



## Justhon (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Entweder da is was mit der Lieferung schiefgegangen oder die Gewinner haben Angst sich zu melden:q

Jetz aber ma echt Leute, sgat ma wer noch was bekommen hat.
Ich will mir keine falschen Hoffnungen machen|evil:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Reisender schrieb:


> Und warum werden die Namen nicht offen gelegt ????#c
> 
> Wir wollen doch mal wieder über die Gewinner herziehen.:vik: :vik:




Dann mach Dich mal schon warm,wenn Du über mich herziehen willst....:g

Habe zwar gewonnen,aber was kann ich Euch nicht sagen,ich weiß es selber nicht.





Der  STF  :g


----------



## Justhon (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Dann mach Dich mal schon warm,wenn Du über mich herziehen willst....:g
> 
> Habe zwar gewonnen,aber was kann ich Euch nicht sagen,ich weiß es selber nicht.
> 
> ...



Och nööö schon wieder schwinden meine Chancen noch was zu bekommen:c
Was wars denn bei dir ?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Justhon schrieb:


> Och nööö schon wieder schwinden meine Chancen noch was zu bekommen:c
> Was wars denn bei dir ?




Hallo mein junger Angler, leeeeeeeessssssseeeeeeeennnnnnnn.|supergri

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Hi,
ich hab heute die Gewinner von denen ich noch keine Rückmeldung hatte angeschrieben. 
Das bedeutet wer noch kein Päckchen hat und heute auch keine Mail von mir bekommen hat der hat leider nichts gewonnen.


----------



## knutemann (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

:vik:Winner:vik:​ Aber was|kopfkrat
Leider hat unser guter Postbote bis dato noch kein großes Paket vorbeigebracht:c


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Möchte mich auf diesem Wege bei den Veranstaltern sowie den Sponsoren recht herzlich bedanken für meinen Preis...:vik:


Der   STF  #6


----------



## Justhon (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hallo mein junger Angler, leeeeeeeessssssseeeeeeeennnnnnnn.|supergri
> 
> Der  STF  :g



:vik:Ups
Hab da wohl was übersehen|rolleyes#t
Naja, dann wirds beim nächsten Gewinnspiel halt was|supergri+
Also  noch mal Glückwunsch an alle Angler die hier was gewonnen haben!


----------



## Reisender (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Dann mach Dich mal schon warm,wenn Du über mich herziehen willst....:g
> 
> Habe zwar gewonnen,aber was kann ich Euch nicht sagen,ich weiß es selber nicht.
> Der  STF  :g




Ohhhhhhh !!! Der schon wieder !!! #d#d

Der hat so viel Zeugs, das er das schon verkaufen muß.#q#q Ich würde das Spenden, ganz sicher bin ich mir da. :vik:

PS:Zum Beispiel dem Reisender


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

Sind nun endlich alle Gewinne da??

Sven


----------



## knutemann (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de - Weihnachtsgewinnspiel !!!*

I am still waiting#c


----------

